# Harmony 655 with Thompson TV



## iangale99 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi all,

I know that this isn't directly TIVO related, but have seen in the past that other users here use Harmony products and am hoping someone can help 

I've just purchased a Harmony 655 remote and its great. My TV is an old Thompson 28" CRT widescreen (28WF25UK) with the TIVO on AV1 and DVD and Xbox360 on AV2 via an AV amplifier.

Not normally a problem I know, but for some reason it appears that for my are two different signals sent by the original Thompson remote for each time the AV button is pressed. For example, if I press the button assigned to AV on the Harmony, the next time I press AV button it does nothing. Not very helpfull when I want to get to AV2  It also appears to do the same sort of thing for mute. If I mute I am unable to unmute until I change the volume and then unmute (TV doesn't unmute automatically if volume is changed!) With my SKY remote (Sky connected via RF so no problems there) pressing the HELP button on the remote toggles through the AVs fine.

Any thoughts, ideas or suggestions on what I can do to remedy this gratefully received


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

By default the harmony sends the IR signal 3 times (wierd but tht's the way it is).

If you use the device troubleshooting option and select something like the 
"responds too many times to commands" option you can change the number of
times it sends each IR command. I had to set it to 1 for most of my devices.

Great remote, but the web site could be a lot easier to use!


----------



## iangale99 (Dec 14, 2004)

Tried changing to 1 but still the same, thanks for the suggestion though  

After further playing around I found that for the AV and mute buttons, another button had to be pressed on the Harmony (and recognised by the TV) before these button would work again. 

The solution was to save two presses from the original remote as one RAW command. The tricky part was pressing AV followed by another button (I used EXIT) in quick enough succession that the Harmony remote thought that it was one button press.

Stored the AV/Exit combo 6 times this way, luckily 2 of the 6 worked. Only one needed I know, but setting it up, flashing the Harmony & testing it, only to find out it didn't work was getting annoying so I tried it in batches!!!

So now, finally, my Harmony is set up 100% for my system


----------

